# 6.3e-01-02-301?



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

is this the same software that is on the HR10-250's 6.3e-01-02-357? I sliced both my Phillips and HR10's last night and HR10's worked great. Phillips took an hour to update. I figured the were running on the same software as the HR10's, however i ran the scripts off DVRPlayground to enable hme etc. Well both my phillips went into welcome powering up loops.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

6.3e just began rolling out for HD and SD tivos. It's not a good idea to try to patch a new tivoapp like that without looking at the code a bit. You'll need to pull your drive and put your original tivoapp back to get out of the reboot loops.


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

ya I know how to fix it, however I just didnt anyone else to assume the same thing. since its the same software version and that 6.3 software on the hr10-250 will work on the series two directv units.


----------



## labbie48 (Mar 30, 2006)

6.3e tivoapp patches

#No encryption
echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1601872


#30-second skip
echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6717416


#Backdoors
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2804964


#HMO/HME
echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903776
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118188
echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5704588


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

labbie48 said:


> 6.3e tivoapp patches
> 
> #No encryption
> echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1601872
> ...


here is the patch to removes Tivo Plus Features (Trial ends today)

echo -ne "\x24\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=918052

also updated it on dvrpedia.com, hope this is helpful.


----------



## Ghetto_Superstar (Nov 18, 2005)

--Wrong Thread--


----------



## morganjeeper (Aug 7, 2007)

Reading the patches above and from what i have read so far MRV does or does not work once the 6.3e update is applied? I used InstantCake 6.2 and PTvnet, then used the slicer to get to 6.2a and kept all my MRV and HMO working. I have read that MRV will no longer work. I do not want to update to 6.3e if not, I use MRV quite a bit at my house since we have 5 DirecTivo's networked. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

MRV was removed from 6.3e but HME support was added.


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

That has nothing to do with MRV. All it does is remove the message Tivo Plus Features (Trial ends today) from directv central. I did the same thing rolled both my philips back. However its either 6.3 or 3.1 on the HR10's. But when u run the above scripts it puts that Tivo Plus message at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

labbie48 said:


> 6.3e tivoapp patches
> 
> #No encryption
> echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1601872
> ...


Excuse the late question on this post, but are these patches all now included in the latest version of Zipper or tweak.sh? Just curious.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

It would appear so - link. You can also read the readme located in the rbautch_files which advises you of what updates are done to the files.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Excuse the late question on this post, but are these patches all now included in the latest version of Zipper or tweak.sh? Just curious.


Well the zipper does have the 30 second skip and encription hack. You have to run these scripts via telnet for HME/HMO and to remove trial message. These only work on 6.3e.

Originally Posted by labbie48
6.3e tivoapp patches

#No encryption
echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1601872

#30-second skip
echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6717416

#Backdoors
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2804964

#HMO/HME
echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903776
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118188
echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5704588

#Removes Tivo Plus Features (Trial ends today)
echo -ne "\x24\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=918052


----------

